# spanish mackerals



## bighunter1 (Feb 11, 2011)

:thumbsup:When do the spanish start running good. Dont care much for eating them. Just like to bring my boys to the local pier with a gotcha lures and let them have fun catching them.:thumbup:


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

not sure myself, but oct nov dec they were on fire.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

mid April , Water temp 68 - 69 they start but 70 up is better


----------



## backwoods (Dec 4, 2009)

*macks*

Last year I got into some in the sound April 5th. They were all small but they were there!


----------



## CComfort12 (Jan 24, 2012)

When you say the sound, do you mind me asking what part? I am in Navarre, thanks


----------



## backwoods (Dec 4, 2009)

The body of water between the mainland and the island. Iam also in Navarre and that is where I got them. They were busting bait at the back of a grass flat. Caught them on a silver spoon.


----------



## Fisherdad1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Last year while prefishing for the GCKFA tourney I saw some of the biggest Spanish I have ever seen jumping ot of the water after bait in the Navarre sound. I have caught them to 5 pounds, at least one of these was bigger - like 7-8 pound range. There were several smaller, but still big one in the area too. Seemed to be chasing large glass minnows.


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

I just heard from a good source they have already got some off pensacola beach peir!


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

caddy yakker said:


> i just heard from a good source they have already got some off pensacola beach peir!


 wow!


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Yeah water temps last weekend were right at 64° two miles south of Opal beach.


----------



## hookemup (Nov 1, 2010)

Caddy Yakker said:


> I just heard from a good source they have already got some off pensacola beach peir!


 
Okaloosa and Navarre to.:yes:


----------



## devndeb (Mar 16, 2008)

We've been at least seeing Spanish at OIP fairly steady for the past 2 weeks...several landed...water temp is about 63 deg. Noting in numbers, but 20 or so a day...typically in the deeper trough water...


----------



## Yeadudeeee (Mar 5, 2011)

I saw probably 10-15 caught today off Pcola Pier
all were 12-15 inches but still early early for spanish


----------



## fishnhuntguy (Feb 8, 2012)

*When in April*

Was going to head down in April. When is the best time to try for Spanish off the piers? Which is better for spanish Pensacola or Navarre?:blink:


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

If you don't eat them, try the recipe for spanish on the second page of this link I posted, it will change your mind. 

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f54/anybody-eat-bonita-108508/index2/

SAS


----------

